# how far to sight in my 22



## 22LRSQUIRRELKILLER (May 30, 2009)

I have a 22LR.I always use the CCI Mini-Mags.Its dead on out to 30 yards but I need to sight in farther than 30yrds.I have already killed 1 squirrel at 25 yards but i want to test my gun to how far it will shoot.


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

In the past I've sighted mine to 75 yards and even 100 yards. A good bet would be to go for 50 yards and set out targets at 10 yard increments beyond the 50 mark and learn where your gun shoots. Practice, practice, practice. I've put thousands of rounds down range with the .22's I've owned. I got my first one when I was 4 years old, I'm 31 now. When you are sighting in and also hunting, shoot the same bullets or you'll be off. If you want to know what a .22 will do at 75 and even 100 yards, put an apple out and see what happens. Good luck!

H2OfowlND


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

If you've got a fine shooting 22 I'd sight in for 50, or better yet, 75 yards. If you have scope turrets that are easy to turn, take note of where they have to be for 25yds, 50, 75, and 100, then it's easy to take those shots with a dead on hold. You'll need a good calm day to sight in, and you'll have to make adjustments for winds, and that will take a lot of practice and experience to judge that.
If you learn to shoot a 22 good, there isn't a rifle you can't learn to shoot. The bullet spends a lot of time in the barrel before it exits the muzzle, so good follow through is important.
Have fun.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

I found that the bullet drops to significantly to sight it in for anything farther than 50 yards. 75 is the absolute max I would shoot. I have shot groundhogs at 75 yards before, but missed many at 100+...


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

they shoot rimfire silhouette all day long at 100 meters.. it can be done... those darn rams at 100 meters are small.. not as bad as those blasted turkeys at 77mtrs though.


----------



## bigpipesT (Apr 12, 2009)

50 yards is perfect.


----------



## 22LRSQUIRRELKILLER (May 30, 2009)

thanks.i just read you guys posts and i decided to sight it in somewhere between 50 and 75.Then i will put paper targets up a little ways from it and see how it shoots so i can judge while hunting squirrels and rabits.


----------



## diggity (Jan 26, 2007)

Don't be scared to take it out to 100 yards to see if you can hold an inch and a half group.

Good luck with your shooting.


----------



## Yankeebillie (Jul 26, 2009)

I sight dead on at 50 yds with the most accurate ammo I can find


----------

